# Gamer looking for game in or around slough.



## Matberryman (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi,

I'm Matt, I recently moved into the slough area from Nottingham. The bad news is in doing so I've had to leave my old game group behind (BOO!). A quick scout of the area reveals there are no FLGs in the city centre (double BOOO!). Anyone know of any societies or meetup groups for those interested in RPG games  in or around the slough area?

 I'm willing to travel a little distance to Windsor/Uxbridge/maidenhead, if a more local group doesn't exist.

I've played a number of RPG games but am always open to try new games. I know how to play Dnd (3.5, 4e, pathfinder), New World of darkness (Werewolf the forsaken) and the a few of the 40k rpgs (Only war, rogue trader). Would much rather be a player though than a GM (I lack the confidence to pull it off properly). Have dice and a modest collection of miniatures and willing to travel.

Thanks in advance for you help,

Matt

Ps. I'm also into table top war-gaming, and would love to find a Flames of war group.


----------

